
Number of children in Japan declined by a third during Heisei Era - Ultramanoid
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2019/05/05/national/number-children-japan-fell-third-heisei-era/
======
watt
If anything, the problem is overpopulation. And the falling number of children
is really a sign of the solution. (I do take offense at framing that the
declining number of children is something to solve. What benefit exactly
solving it would bring?)

People realize that living in an overpopulated country is a miserable way to
live, and it's self-correcting.

